# Rem 870 Turkey loads?



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a Rem 870 that will shoot 2 3/4 or 3" shells. What chokes and brand of shells/shot size have you had best luck for turkey hunting. I am currently shooting Rem 4x6 shot in 2 3/4" with the stock Rem turkey choke tube. It holds a nice pattern, but I would like a little more distance.

LindyRigger


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Your unlikely to get more distance with a 3" shell. You may be able to get a better pattern at a further distance, but the kinetic energy won't change much. Obviously, you want the tightest choke that shoot well from your gun. Some guns like a slightly more open choke, but that just take experimenting. So far, my favorite ammo is Winchester's Hi Velocity shells. I shoot 3.5" shells, and a normal load of #6 shot is 2.25 oz. The HV shells have only 2 oz of lead. It's less bb's, but you get more velocity from what's there. That'll be your best bet at gaining some distance.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

Lindy, I hunt with the same gun and same choke. I haven't experimented with too many different shells but I've had all of my success with Remington #5 shot 3 in. It does hinder your distance a bit but it seems to be a good pattern. I've seen guys go for more power to take those longer range shots and wound up rolling birds without downing them so I'd say stick to less power and focus on the pattern. But that's just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Awhile back I bought some PMC 3-inch. They have 2.oz of #4. They were on sale after the season. Used them ever since.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

In my 870 I use the factory lead Full Choke tube, with Remington Hevi-shot, 3 in. #5's. Works for me.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

I was reading about using that choke tube with hevi-shot, they said that if the choke tube doesn't support steel, don't use it with hevi-shot. I just purchased a primos jelly head for my 870 supermag and going to pick up some hevi-shot 3" #5 and see how it patterns soon!!! i'm getting the itch!!!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

What distance do you feel comfortable shooting out to? Using the 2 3/4" 4x6, I have a good pattern at 35 yds. I would like to gain another 10 yds. If I can hold a better pattern at 45 yds. it would be worth switching.

LindyRigger


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You may be able to find a shell that will pattern better at longer distances, but 35 yards is pretty much the effective range for a 2.75" shell. Much beyond that, I just wouldn't trust it to consistently provide the energy needed for clean kills. Somebody is sure to tell you they've killed a turkey a 45 yards with a 2.75" shell, and that may be true. But, when you pull the trigger, you want to KNOW that it's going to work.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I had several years back tried other 3" loads but it did not hold as good of a pattern as the 2.75" loads. The Goodyear Hunt and Fish Club had a patterning day where you could by a round for $1 and shoot to assist in patterning your gun. You could try multiple brands and loads without spending a fortune. They have recently discontinued this due to the EPA (lead in water). Does anyone shoot 3" with a Rem 870 and what choke tube? Can you hold a good pattern at 40-45yds? I don't want to change tubes and spend $15 box of turkey loads and then this not be effective combination.

LindyRigger


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

For me, my best so far has been Winchester Supreme HV, 2 oz. of #5 or 6 shot. I use an H.S. choke tube, but I don't know for sure how much better it is than my factory super full. I feel my max range would be 50 yards, but I shoot 3.5" loads. Don't expect to shoot much over 40 with 3" shells. The Hevi-Shot shells provide energy at longer distances, but not they're cheap to experiment with.


----------

